# When do you go to the forums



## MicroMantis (Feb 24, 2005)

When does anyone post when I post. How many times do I go on here only to find I am alone. So, when do you post.


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2005)

I always check it early in the AM when I first get up. If I am home that day I check it throughout the day. Otherwise I check it in the early AM and in the evening. I also find myself alone on here a lot. Much better than it was when they first started this new site. It was really slow then.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

Just what I expected, people post when the rest of their family can't, at night!


----------

